# Small Craftsman Lathe, Back Gear Issue.



## invisabledog (Jan 10, 2015)

Posting this for a friend who isn't on the forum.  He has a small Craftsman lathe and when back gear is engaged is won't stay.  You have to hold the lever to keep it from diengaging.  Is there an adjustment fr this?  Thanks.


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 10, 2015)

don't know the craftsman. Two of my lathes have a pin to hold it in backgear. If an inspection of things doesn't discover an issue, I'd make some way to hold it in place.

BTW, LOVE that camel back drill press for your avatar

Karl


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 10, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> don't know the craftsman. Two of my lathes have a pin to hold it in backgear. If an inspection of things doesn't discover an issue, I'd make some way to hold it in place.
> 
> BTW, LOVE that camel back drill press for your avatar
> 
> Karl




Thanks.  I'll check over the lathe the next time I get up to mu buddies place an see what I can find.  As for the camelback, I just made arrangements to buy another one.  It's a Canedy-Otto and in a bit better shape.   I'll probably sell the Champion that's in the avatar.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm not sure about Craftsman but Southbend lathes have set screws on the backgear shaft housing that can be adjusted to keep the back gear engaged.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 10, 2015)

Download the Atlas Technical Bulletin for your friend's headstock.  There is one for the 6", one for the 10" and early 12", and one for the late 12"  I don't know what you consider "small", but if he has a babbit bearing 10" or 12", or a sleeve bearing 6", the part on R&R of the spindle is only partly applicable.  But the back gear part is all the same.

Robert D.


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 11, 2015)

Most backgears on smaller lathes have an over centre engagement on the hand lever. There should be an adjusting screw for that in the bearing cap for the cam shaft.

Cheers Phil


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 11, 2015)

Back gears on the Atlas lathes are engaged and disengaged by an eccentric (or two, left and right).  How to adjust the eccentrics so that they break over-center with proper gear mesh is covered in the Technical Bulletins.

Robert D.


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 11, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Back gears on the Atlas lathes are engaged and disengaged by an eccentric (or two, left and right).  How to adjust the eccentrics so that they break over-center with proper gear mesh is covered in the Technical Bulletins.
> 
> Robert D.




Thanks Robert.  Where do I find these tech bulletins?


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 11, 2015)

Click on the For Members tab, scroll down, and click Downloads.  Got to Atlas/Craftsman, Lathes, Maintenance & TB's.  The three variants (10" & Early 12", 6" and Late 12") are grouped together about one screen down the page. Click on whichever one you need.and then click on the file name.  You can either download (save) it or open it.

Robert D.


----------



## jmankin (Jan 19, 2015)

Another issue that can cause the back gear to disengage is lack of oil in the mail head shaft. It's easy to overlook the removable oil screw at the bottom of the pulley.  Be sure to meet the shaft liberally lubed.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 20, 2015)

And read the sticky warning about that "oil plug that looks like a set screw" near the top of the forum.

Robert D.


----------



## VSAncona (Jan 20, 2015)

There is a little spring and a small ball in one of the eccentrics that fit into detents in the headstock casting to hold the back gear lever in place. I've found that often the spring and ball are lost or not replaced when someone takes the back gear apart. And sometimes they are just so gummed up with oil that they don't operate the way they are supposed to.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 20, 2015)

on the older 6" lathes,
 there is a spring loaded, conical plunger tip on the directional lever that engages into pre drilled holes in the headstock casting.
the predrilled holes get elongated or damaged and don't hold well
the spring can also break or lose some of it's springiness too

the only adjustments i'm aware of would be to:
drill the damaged conical pin holes in the headstock slightly deeper to regain the angle.
or
replace damaged/worn springs
 or
 if the conical pin is damaged- replace or reshape the tip with a file or grinder wheel and reassemble.

you should look at the gearing to see if there may be excessive wear, that could be a contributing factor.

good luck
mike)


----------

